# ANY IDEAS WHAT ITS WORTH? CHECK OUT MY PICS



## yourrealdad (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is a link to a gallery I made of all the mason jars my grandmother collected from the 1920's to 1960's 1 might be from pre 1900
 All have lids glass, aluminum or iron
 Some Blue some Clear
 1 pint 2 pint and 4 pint models
 lots of brands
 Let me know what you think 
 And if you like one I'd be more than happy to ship it out to you

 Thanks! 

 http://gallery.me.com/erikaholm#100198


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice jar collection, most are post 1937. The blue Heros could be 1896-1910, can't be sure without seeing the tops. The blue Balls (ha ha) are 1910-1923. Almost all are in the $2 to $5 range. If you were a local I would be into the Heros, but shipping makes it not so worth it. Lemme know if you come across any unusual colors or any philly related stuff. -Joe 

 p.s.- try posting this in the auction or jars forum, you might get a little more attention there.


----------



## coreya (Aug 22, 2011)

would love to see the jars but for some reason your link does not open.  [][][][]


----------

